# Robot y una pc



## N@5h (Mar 6, 2006)

hola gente de este foro, me presento yo soy N@5h... nuevo en esta clase de temas estuve en muchos foros pero de este estilo sobre robotica no...

quiero hacer un proyecto a largo plazo con un amigo... nuestro proyecto es hacer un robot de cualquier clase teniamos pensado empezar con un auto...

lo que queremos hacer es q se maneje desde la pc ponerle camaritas de distintos angulos luces y todo cosa de q pueda andar por cualquier lado y desde una pc mirar todo y manejarlo...

me ayudan a saber como empezar... la verdad de electronica no tengo  ni idea pero el sentido no es la electronica como unir cosas pq lo vamos a hacer a un amigo a esa parte no mas nosotros nesesitariamos saber como enlazar el radio control para q trasmita todo a la pc y q nesesitamos para las cam y ayuda para ver q componentes nesesitamos...

si me dan una mano estaria muy agradecido...

saludos un abraso


----------



## pdjazr (Jun 2, 2006)

Yo tengo lo que necesitas, te puedo ayudar.......justo a medida


----------

